# Your feedback on 17" rims



## dwaku (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey gang, I'm looking to purchase my first set of rims. I have a 95 Maxima SE with the stock 15" alloys currently on. I'd like to get a set of silver 17" rims at a cheap price. I've narrowed the search down to three and I'd like some feedback on what you guys think, previous experiences with the specific rim or brand in general. Also if you can recommend tires that would complement these rims nicely I'd appreciate it thanks alot.

Enkei - CP1:









Exel - Ecko:









Exel - Roel:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

3RD ONES!!! haha, same opinion from Maxima.org


----------



## dwaku (Jun 10, 2004)

MrEous said:


> 3RD ONES!!! haha, same opinion from Maxima.org


Thank you kindly  
Those are the ones I've been leaning towards also, but I wasn't sure if Exel rims are poorly made, and if I should pass up those Enkei's since they're only $110 each


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

If it's any consolation...I bought my rims w/tires for ~$700 shipped.


Finn Racing 104, with Toyo Proxes4 mounted.


----------



## nanas_051996 (Jul 29, 2004)

o i like the 2nd ones...i got 17" too....but they're to big for my car
....so i gotta sell them


----------



## nanas_051996 (Jul 29, 2004)

here r mine http://www.1010tires.com/images/wheels/large/motegi_mr5_chrome_lg_enlarge.jpg


----------



## dwaku (Jun 10, 2004)

nanas_051996 said:


> here r mine http://www.1010tires.com/images/wheels/large/motegi_mr5_chrome_lg_enlarge.jpg


damn those are pimptastic :thumbup:


----------



## nanas_051996 (Jul 29, 2004)

dwaku said:


> damn those are pimptastic :thumbup:





awwww...ty....too bad i gotta sell um


----------



## dwaku (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks everyone, so far the feedback's been great, I just found another rim I like that I want to add to the running, tell me what you think 

SportMax - 681 (Polish) 
17 x 7 
$105 each


----------



## nanas_051996 (Jul 29, 2004)

dwaku said:


> Thanks everyone, so far the feedback's been great, I just found another rim I like that I want to add to the running, tell me what you think
> 
> SportMax - 681 (Polish)
> 17 x 7
> $105 each


 :thumbup:.....i like these betta than the ones above!! they are sweet :banana:


----------



## Xterra4444 (Jul 3, 2004)

Since you are puttin 17" rims on, I assume that you are mainly basing ur decision on style/show, as if you were basing it on go, you would stick to 15" or 16". Since it is for show/style (or at least i assume), then i would go with either one of the exels, as they are the best looking, but will be slightly heavier than the enkeis.


----------



## dwaku (Jun 10, 2004)

You assumed right. I have neither the technical knowledge nor the extra money to supe my car up performance wise. Since I won't be taking my car to the track, I'm really not concerned with weight. I'm just looking for a simple, nice looking rim, nothing too fancy.

But if that changes I'll still have my stock wheels with new tires on em


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

IMHO, if you are going with 17s on a fourth gen go ahead and get 18's...you will be much happier with the look of them. Once again my opinion 17s look small on a fourth gen, unless you get big tires.


----------



## MaximaSE96 (Jun 24, 2003)

goto BESTWHEEL.COM decent price not a HUUUUUUUUGE selection but good prices....as far as 17s i think they are the best size for the car


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

Its a toss up between the ecko's and the Roel.
Im leaning more toward the Ecko's though.
the SportMax are nice but that design is played out.
I agree with getting 18's.
17's look kinda small on a 4th gen. 19's look really sweet.
I have 18's on my car


----------



## max lover (Aug 11, 2004)

If your not worried about performance and your going for style I think you should just go with 18" and maybe a small drop. I have heard a lot of 4th gen. max owners that were upset they got 17" and wish they had gone with 18". I like the Enkei CP1's by the way.


----------

